# protool + vbscript



## volker (7 August 2003)

hallo 

laut siemens lässt sich das datum des op270 nur mit einem steuerungsauftrag lesen/schreiben.
darauf möchte ich aber auf jeden fall verzichten. (hab das mal bei ner s5 und nem op25 gemacht, viel zu aufwendig, finde ich)

datum und uhrzeit lese ich nun ohne probleme über ein kleines script ein, und schreibe die in einen db. klappt wunderbar.

MEINE FRAGE:
kann man über vbscript auch das datum/zeit stellen ?
oder kann ich einen externen prozess starten, wie z.b. shell Time dt_ag_zeit ?

mfg volker


----------

